# My darkroom



## oriecat (Apr 2, 2004)

We've had several posts with pics of darkrooms, so here finally are some crappy pics of mine! 

Here's the dry side workbench, with enlarger, light table, etc...






And here's the wet side workbench and the chem shelves.  The sink is just to the left of the shelf.


----------



## GerryDavid (Apr 2, 2004)

Hmm, its not all that dark of a room now is it?  :0).  Hope you didnt take these while waiting for your film to develop, hehe.


----------



## ksmattfish (Apr 3, 2004)

Awesome, Orie.  You've got lot's of space, which is always nice.


----------

